# “We Lose 32 Million Americans A Year To Gun Violence"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So stupid and fake to not even know how wrong.....

?We Lose 32 Million Americans A Year To Gun Violence And Valerie Jarret?s Other Numbers Are Wrong, As Well | Extrano's Alley, more than a gun blog


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If we are losing 10% of the population every year to guns, you would think I would know several people each year that are shot to death.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And 99% of that is in the gun-free zone Chicago.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Facts do not matter to libtards, it's all emotion and the ends justify the means.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

So in ten years the United States will be void of people, hmmmm


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You can hear some guy in the background correcting her and saying "32 thousand". Even that number is too high, if you don't count suicide as gun violence, which it isn't.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's after the SHTF.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't dispute the woman - she'll most likely be a professor at some college next month ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Even if you use the 32,000 figure they imply over the 32 million figure they can't speak to properly its still way off base. The term "guns don't kill people - people do" still applies.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rstanek said:


> So in ten years the United States will be void of people, hmmmm


No. There will still be 111,577,101 or so.

320,000,000 * 0.9 * 0.9 * 0.9 * 0.9 * 0.9 * 0.9 * 0.9 * 0.9 * 0.9 * 0.9.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> That's after the SHTF.


More like the number of Americans left after a 90% die/kill off after the SHTF.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What kind of drugs is this woman on?

According to the CDC we have about 33K deaths a year related to guns. That includes violence, suicide and accidental.

Propaganda! Helping the Left lie since 1973.

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/injury.htm

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> What kind of drugs is this woman on?
> 
> According to the CDC we have about 33K deaths a year related to guns. That includes violence, suicide and accidental.
> 
> ...


Problem is the sheeple will buy it hook, line, and sinker. Suicides shouldn't even enter into the equation anyways. Just out and out liars.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Problem is the sheeple will buy it hook, line, and sinker. Suicides shouldn't even enter into the equation anyways. Just out and out liars.


I don't mind if they count suicide by gun for the sake of keeping count. But to try to say that type of suicide is worse than any other type to further their agenda is just plain asinine. If someone is suicidal and there's no gun within 1000 miles of them they're still going to kill them self.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't mind if they count suicide by gun for the sake of keeping count. But to try to say that type of suicide is worse than any other type to further their agenda is just plain asinine. If someone is suicidal and there's no gun within 1000 miles of them they're still going to kill them self.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Yep, it's asinine. It's our government!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Suicide by gun is far better than most other means.

I have investigated quite a few.

The messiest was by Rail road train, 375 feet of body parts along the bed.

Gunshot was the quickest in all I was involved with.

One, a woman, rope on garage door track, kicked out stool from under herself, then changed mind.

When we found her, fingers had rope burns right to the bones from trying to pull herself up, sad.

On the train, had two within 50 feet of each other within a years time, SAME ENGINEER!

Engineer was put hospital right from the train, spent 4 years there from breakdown.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> So stupid and fake to not even know how wrong.....
> 
> ?We Lose 32 Million Americans A Year To Gun Violence And Valerie Jarret?s Other Numbers Are Wrong, As Well | Extrano's Alley, more than a gun blog


Wow... 32M. Is that in the entire USA, in all 52 states?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> What kind of drugs is this woman on?
> 
> According to the CDC we have about 33K deaths a year related to guns. That includes violence, suicide and accidental.
> 
> ...


John's Hopkins reports child gun related deaths and injuries every year to support their anti gun agenda. They say guns injure and kill children. The problem with their data is they count pookie the 15 year old drug dealer from East Baltimore that was shot and killed by Jamal the 16 year old from up the street because they were having turf war.

Damn bogus data they feed to libtards.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> So stupid and fake to not even know how wrong.....
> 
> ?We Lose 32 Million Americans A Year To Gun Violence And Valerie Jarret?s Other Numbers Are Wrong, As Well | Extrano's Alley, more than a gun blog


Wow... 32M. Is that in the entire USA, in all 52 states?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

rstanek said:


> So in ten years the United States will be void of people, hmmmm


Now I know why we let in so many illegal aliens...

I am wondering if she is thinking of anticipated gun violence about to be inflicted on us in the near future...

Or maybe she just took Chicago's numbers and then Libtard Extrapolated for the rest of the country.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> Wow... 32M. Is that in the entire USA, in all 52 states?


UHHHMMM, 52, you got it wrong, according to the exalted one, we have 57.

They are to include, senora, sinaloa, Baja California, Chihuahua, Nuevo León, Tamaulipas and Coahuila.

Who are we to argue with the one who walks on water??? **** him


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Did they seem lethargic or drugged or maybe high to anyone else. Maybe they were being held at gunpoint while giving the "news." This would make much more sense to me then simply thinking people are that naive and willing to just believe anything. 

Trust without confirmation is foolish.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is one statistic--though inflated--might have a ring of truth.

We don't always look at the full spectrum of deaths. The Wisconsin State Journal printed today that 80% of the student suicides are done with handguns. Additionally, 505 were accidental. That's just one state.

When we think of "statistics" we think of a mugger getting shot by a citizen. As I've stated before, criminals kill each other, and dump the bodies, either in rivers or in shallow graves. Many victims are never found although the cops know the missing person had a history of crime related associates.

Then there's the statistic I find odd. Over 50,000 people (from all walks of life) simply disappear every year. Maybe they got into financial trouble, bought fake ID, and moved to another state. Maybe they jumped into the ocean. Maybe they expatriated. We don't know.

While I find the reported number high, I do believe it's higher than we believe because most of us view a handgun as a self-defense weapon. To us, the 'statistic' must be a dead bad guy. But every year I hear stories about a deerhunters who were shot because as they went to their tree-stands their dog stepped on the rifle's trigger.

And let's face it, the gun-grabbers will latch onto all statistics to make the situation look as bad as possible.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's all pure BS! No matter how you slice and dice it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> It's all pure BS! No matter how you slice and dice it.


Agreed. The only answer is to find the truth, and print it. With the leftists owning most of the media, I doubt the true number will ever see the light of day.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

There all full of :vs_poop: " liberals " , they are so stupid , they need to read how to take a :vs_poop:.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> There all full of :vs_poop: " liberals " , they are so stupid , they need to read how to take a :vs_poop:.


They well know how to, been dumping on the American people for decades.

The rags have taken lessons from Dr. Goebbels, and well applied them here.

None of the traditional papers have seen fit to print the truth for 50 years, only what is beneficial to their political leanings.

I can name six that I have seen evolve into a propaganda organ of the socialist/ communist.

Any news that they can ignore, they will spike.

The news services such as AP, UPI and Reuters set the narrative for each publication.

Do you think all those papers come out with almost identical stories at exactly the same time independently?

Not a chance, just like the demonrats and their opinions or backings, all come out within hours with a nearly unified spiel.

The democratic party gets a conference call going with their minions, tell them what and when to say whatever they want out.


----------

